# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как запретить копирование отдельных файлов с жесткого диска на флешку?

## _Alisa_

Как запретить копирование отдельных файлов с жесткого диска на флешку? 
Может какая-нить программа для этого есть, лучше конечно бесплатная:rolleyes:... или средствами винды хр запретить... :confused: 

Просто физически залепить разьем для флешек бессмысленно, так как другие файлы скидывать все же надо. :)

----------


## Stesov

Похоже что только с помощью программ.
В средствах винды есть или полная защита от копирования на носитель, или защита от чтения и выполнения.
Файлы кстати какого типа?

----------


## _Alisa_

файлы - изображения: jpg, psd...

А можно поподробней, где поставить полную защиту от копирования? 

Заранее спасибо:)

----------


## Stesov

Через администрирование/управление можно настроить параметры безопасности для съемных ЗУ, через их свойства.

Из программ: Device_Lock (платный), и SysUtils_Device_Manager (у меня не работает)

----------


## NoodZeek

> А можно поподробней, где поставить полную защиту от копирования?


Если флеха отформатирована  в NTFS, то стандартно во вкладке безопасность назначить какие пользователи что могут делать (раздать права). Но вот отдельно назначить что бы одни файлы копировать а другие нет, можно только другим ПО.

----------


## Daddits

Поставить запрет копирования можно на конкретный файл или на папку с файлами, но не на типы файлов (стандартными средствами).
Так же не получится контролировать флешку ,т.к. в основном на них файловая система фат32.

----------


## DEL

проще программно отключить usb порты и дать юзверям права простых юзверей

----------


## NoodZeek

Или сделать для отдельных юзеров конфигурацию без usb, и что бы она грузилась тем кому надо. А для себя  всё оставить как надо.

----------

